# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  mas moderadores

## Ella

creo que seria conveniente reforzar algunas secciones,sobre todo cartomagia, con moderadores altamente activos en el foro, 2o3 moderadores por seccion, o un moderador honofirico con 2 o 3 ayudantes.
no es lo mismo que un mienbro del foro te diga:usa el buscador, que un moderador, cuando lo hace este es mejor acogido por el receptor sobre todo si es un usuario nuevo.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Además, el foro crece como la espuma. En lo que va de mes (día 13) se han registrado ya 83 personas, en julio cerca de 150.

Otro problema que veo, y quizás más grave es que los moderadores han "desaparecido". Me explico, ignoto hace un mes que no se le ve.
MrKhaki muy participativo no es que digamos.
Manel Vicenç desde que se casó que no aparece por aquí.
Gabi es el hombre confianza de Mariano, pero muy participativo tampoco es que sea, entiendo que debe tener una montaña de trabajo, y es el encargado de leer los post de los aspirantes a la zona secreta, poco tiempo debe quedarle).

Resumiendo, que "tecnicamente" solo estan Ella y Xavi-Z de moderadores.
Quizás esto solo sea de vacaciones, todos tenemos derecho a desaparecer un mes.

----------


## Jmac

Hola a todos.

¿ Esto no se comento en el tema de como tratar a los nuevos ?

----------


## YaGo

Yo siempre he mantenido que es necesario por lo menos tres moderadores por subforo, para poder controlar adecuadamente a todos los nuevos y a todos los que se dedican a llenar los foros de basuras varias.

En mi opinión me parece lo más adecuado, así que yo voto a favor  :P

----------


## MANU_222

De acuerdo con Ella.
Pienso que, por subforo deberian haber por lo menos 2 moderadores, pero que se sepa, que estan en linea constantemete, o, prestan bastante atension al foro.
Un saludo magiko!
MANU!

----------


## dreaigon

Tambien de acuerdo con ella y manu y todos los demás, supongo que será muy difícil administrad un subforo donde pueden escribir al dia muchisimas personas. bueno hay dejo mi opinión

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues ale!. Se mira quien son los usuarios más activos, se les pregunta por orden de lista si quieren y ya lo teneis resuelto.
 Es la forma más fácil de matar dos pájaros de un tiro, os asegurais de que están quien queire estar y además que va a estar a menudo...

----------


## Ella

claro...por eso digo, un moderador honorifico y 2 o 3 ayudantes, que sean usuarios activos actuales, e incluso pueden ir rotando si dejan de escribir, es solo una idea.

----------


## ign

De acuerdo con la propuesta de Ella y la solución que ofrece Eidanyoson. Ocurre en muchos foros que si alguien que no es moderador corrige la actitud de un usuario nuevo, éste se lo toma a mal (como también ha pasado aquí alguna vez).
A lo mejor con más moderadores se evita la aparición de tanto post sin sentido.

----------


## dreaigon

Totalmente deacuerdo. Personas que estén activas en el foro, que se metan todos los dias, que controlen , y cono dice ing así no abrá lugar a enfados.

----------


## si66

Lo mismo digo, creo que el tema de controles y manejo de los subforos tiene que estar un poco mas activo, para cerrar aquellos post que ya son muy viejos y se reviven sin sentido o poder manejar algunas situaciones que por ahi por faltade tiempo o desborde de los moderadores, suceden.

----------


## Gandalf

BRRRRRRRRRR

Lo que estais proponiendo, o ocmo se está proponiendo, es cuando menos arriesgado. Ser moderador de un foro no es cosa baladí. 

Primero está que Mariano lo crea necesario. ¿Alguien le ha preguntado? 

Y por otro lado la propuesta de ofrecer ser moderador a los más activos... Para moderar hace falta algo más que escribir con frecuencia y querer ser moderador. Creo que esa propuesta hay que pulirla aun más.

Por lo demás me parece bien que haya algún moderador más.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Hombre Gandalf.

A nadie se le obligará ser moderador, esto no es como cuando te toca ser presidente de mese electoral.

Supongo que Mariano es el primer interesado en que su foro funcione, (Lease FUNCIONE).

Evidentemente no basta con ser asiduo al foro y querer ser moderador. También estaria bien que tenga bastantes conocimientos de magia (como mínimo del subforo que le toca), que conozca bien que hay y que no hay en el foro. (Ella tiene respuestas para todo). A poder ser que sea educado, buena persona, y sobretodo y creo que lo más importante, que sea responsable.

----------


## Gandalf

> A poder ser que sea educado, buena persona, y sobretodo y creo que lo más importante, que sea responsable.


A eso me refería... Sinceramente, por muy asiduo que sea...

¿¿¿¿TU ME VES A MI COMO BUEN MODERADOR :Confused: ? ¿¿¿TU SABES LA QUE PUEDO MONTAR SI ME DEJA MARIANO SEMEJANTE PODER EN MIS MANOS :Confused: 

Automáticamente se cierra el foro por falta de foreros.

 :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Jajajaja, nadie lo pone en duda.  :D   :Wink:  

Pero aportas mucho. Que el foro no se divide entre novatos y moderadores.

----------


## Gandalf

Ah, no, eso está claro, mientras que yo me considere novato aquí estaré dando matraca a los supermagos del foro. ¡¡¡Tiembla O´ma!!! (Cuando vengas).

 :P

----------


## halexx

Totalmente de acuerdo, minimo dos moderadores!1


Un saludo chicos!!


 :o  :o  :o

----------


## marshall

Y bueno...Supongo que habria que empezar a buscarlos...no??...

----------


## YaGo

Evidentemente, como dice 3D es absolutamente imprescindible que los moderadores de cada subforo tengan conocimientos de magia en la rama que le corresponda, ya que se trata precisamente de eso. Imaginemos que llega cualquier nuevo usuario y pregunta por el "Magic Trick PASCUAL" Si el moderador de ese subforo no sabe cual es el juego en cuestión no podría, por ejemplo, decir que esa pregunta va en Magia de Salón en vez de Cartomagia.

Así mismo, es fundamental que el moderador, aparte de saber escribir correctamente (o intentarlo, hay que dar ejemplo), sea educado y cuando menos PACIENTE.

----------


## eidanyoson

Propuesta:

 O´Malley Moderador de todos los foros.

 Zarkov Moderador de O´malley.

  Pardo que adivine la intención de los no moderadores (Foro prevenido vale por dos)

 Gandalf Modérate a veces.

 Extremo es Blaine.


  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Así mismo, es fundamental que el moderador, aparte de saber escribir correctamente (o intentarlo, hay que dar ejemplo), sea educado y cuando menos PACIENTE.


Muy paciente. Inmensamente paciente. Soberanamente paciente.

Tanvien es inportante ke sepa escrivir muy vien. Mas q na pa q se le entienda.

(Extremo es Blaine)

----------


## Némesis

> Muy paciente. Inmensamente paciente. Soberanamente paciente


¿Eso va por alguien que ya es moderador?   :Lol:

----------


## ign

No es por nada, pero no he entrado al foro desde ayer por la tarde y ahora me encuentro con la friolera de 67 mensajes nuevos.
Lo de siempre: usuarios que escriben más de 20 mensajes en una tarde, se reabren hilos de hace meses...
Incluso he recibido un mensaje privado que preguntaba "qué es un fp".
En resumen, la historia de siempre, que no creo que se solucione remitiendo a dichos usuarios a las normas, ya que harán lo que ellos crean conveniente.
Respecto a lo de los nuevos moderadores (educados, con conocimientos...), opino que hay varios usuarios que serían idóneos para ello, aunque hay que tener en cuenta que deben disponer de tiempo y querer hacerlo, ya que no es una tarea pequeña que digamos.
En el caso de que no aparezcan nuevos moderadores, deberíamos ser nosotros los que contestásemos a dichos mensajes con la mayor educación y respeto posible (como se ha hecho siempre, vamos).
Un saludo.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Sí, Xavi-Z tiene razón


 Xavi-z es un cabrón

----------


## Xavi-Z

> Xavi-z es un cabrón


Mejor eso que ser Blaine. :D

----------


## ExTrEm0

Bueno pues... 

Xavi-Z es el hijo no reconocido de O'Malley 


 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

> Imaginemos que llega cualquier nuevo usuario y pregunta por el "Magic Trick PASCUAL" Si el moderador de ese subforo no sabe cual es el juego en cuestión no podría, por ejemplo, decir que esa pregunta va en Magia de Salón en vez de Cartomagia.


No sé si es necesario tener en cuenta el nivel de conocimientos para los moderadores. La función de moderador es más social que magistral.
A un crítico de teatro, por ejemplo, no se le pide que sepa escribir una obra mejor que el autor al que critica.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Yo también estoy a favor, pero alguien puede decir el trabajo de un moderador?
Un saludo

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Repito la pregunta, cual es el trabajo de un moderador?
Un saludo

----------


## Goreneko

moderar

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¡¡Goreneko acaba de llevarse el bote!!

Jugamos por 200 euros y ya no nos quedan comodines … 

PD: Supongo que mantener el foro el orden, y vigilar que se cumplan las normas y no se repitan preguntas.

----------


## Goreneko

y eso no es moderar?xD

----------


## CharlyAstt

Yo tambien estoi de acuerdo con poner al menos 2 moderadores por subforo, y es idispensable que estos tengan los conocimiendos inherentes a la disiplina que moderen.

----------


## Ella

para ser moderador hay que:
-haberse leido por lo menos todos los post de la seccion a moderar y casi todos los del foro.
-pasiencia mucha pasiencia, sobre todo contenerse a las ganas de borrar/cerrar post.
-tener un minimo de conocimientos magicos para saber el tema que se esta tratando, ver si es peligroso, si se esta revelando algo, o puede puede desencadenar otras cosas.
-disponer de informacion, sobre todo para poder buscar en el buscador, hay muchas cosas tabu sobre todo en temas de levitacion (por ejemplo) y como no se busquen las cosas por el nombre/autor de libros o dvd no se encuentran.
-amble, educado, cortes, sobre todo cuando se escriben/responden mps. tener buenas intenciones y gozar de un espiritu positivo.
-no tomarse las cosas a la ligera al contestar, y leer bien e intentar entender los mensajes escritos
-estar alerta para editar titulos y contenido de escrito.
-no intentar cuestionar las acciones de otros moderadores de esa misma seccion y trabajar en equipo.


yo creo que se me olvidara algo....pero bueno....me gustaria ver a miguel diaz de verde y a 3 de diamantes  :117:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Yo?

Yo ya he mandado mi "solicitud" a Mariano, pero si tienes ganas de verme de verde puedo venir a verte con el traje de Hulk.

Yo ya me he mirado casi todos los post en los subforos que he solicitado. Y los demás más o menos voy haciendo.

¡Un abrazo!

----------


## MrKhaki

En el subforo de moderadores ya hice una sugerencia similar hace tiempo. Es doloroso no poder disfrutar del foro. Si un día no puedo entrar en el foro en internet, cuando me conecto al segundo son 15 hilos como mínimo nyuevos en cartomagia. A eso ahora añadid que hay que leer todos, y dedicarle cuando menos a la moderación unos 30 minutos.

A eso ahora hay que sumarle que por motivos de trabajo un moderador no pueda leer el foro durante una semana. Ponerse al día es francamente una tarea inhumana.

La solución quizás sea el que haya más moderadores, sí. Pero es neceario que quien se modere sean los propios usuarios del foro.

----------


## Ella

es verdad mrkaki, yo estoy contigo, mariano podria declrar una fecha del año: el dia del moderador  :117: 
o hacernos un descuento especial, al menos una vez al mes en tiendamagia   :Lol:   por nuestro esfuerzo, sufrimientos y traumas psicologicos causados

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

O un regalo cuando hayas cumplido un año en el foro, jajaja ...

Ui, si es ya!

----------


## Ella

> O un regalo cuando hayas cumplido un año en el foro, jajaja ...
> 
> Ui, si es ya!


mejor un regalo cada mil mensajes, pero un regalo guay, en plan libro..  :Lol:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Jaja, ostia que miedo ...

Si ya tenemos a gente que en dos días escribe 60 mensajes para entrar en el area secreta, imaginate si a los 1000 mensajes te regalan un libro.

----------


## eidanyoson

Casi mejor que no. Si ahora nos ahogan después es que !nos entierran¡

 Sería mejor que Mariano simplemente regalase algo a las personas que el creyese que se lo merecen, un ejemplo es que por ejemplo a mi no me regalaría nada.  Eso demostraría el buen criterio  :D

----------


## ign

Que a los usuarios más participativos les envíe una cestita por navidad con jamón serrano y algún que otro libro, jejejeje.

Fuera de bromas: ahora mismo un nuevo usuario está reabriendo posts de 2005 para no aportar nada... ...la historia de siempre. ¿Tendremos que esperar a que se le deniegue el acceso al área secreta para que deje de hacerlo? Y entonces, ¿qué haremos con todos los mensajes inservibles? 
Tengo una duda, y es si sería ético que los moderadores borrasen este tipo de mensajes para tener el foro un poco más limpio.

Un saludo.

----------


## guimebe

> Tengo una duda, y es si sería ético que los moderadores borrasen este tipo de mensajes para tener el foro un poco más limpio.
> 
> Un saludo.


¿Qué te refieres a borrar sólo el mensaje o el post?
En caso de que te refieras al mensaje... yo creo (aunque mi opinión no valga mucho) que no hay ningún problema, el que escribe mensajes de ese tipo sabe que no va aportar nada pero que aumentará su "cuenta" de mensajes, si se le borra no se le cuasará ningún mal y no creo que le moleste mucho. Además en cuanto vea que al escribir este tipo de mensajes se los borran dejará de escribirlos, pues no le servirán para nada. Por otro lado, creo que es un poco díficil (en algunos casos) saber si alguien escribe un mensaje con la intención de aumentar su cuenta o de dar su opinión (o es que no van a tener derecho a dar su opinión  :Wink:  ), otro caso es el de preguntas ha temas que dejaron de escribirse hace tiempo: "me gusta ese truco, donde puedo encotrarlo"
un mensaje así ¿realmente quiere saber donde encontrarlo o no?.
Nose... la verdad es que como solución está bien borrar mensajes que no aporten nada, pero quizá algunos mensajes si aporten algo para las personas que lo han escrito... nose... díficil respuesta.
Un saludo :D 

P.D.: después de tanta reflexión no he aportado ninguna respuesta :-(  :( ...  esto es muy complicado

P.D.2: ayer ví un perro que se llamaba "flufi"..... ¿que a que viene esto?, no sé... pero quería decirlo :P

----------

